# Know Your Gun Laws: Concealed Carry



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 10, 2013)

Okay I am sure that this has been posted before but.... I think if you have been issued a Concealed Carry License in your state that you need to know the law thoroughly.  Hopefully you received training both technical and legal when you went through the process.  However you should freshen up from time to time either looking through your papers issued during the process or checking out an online resource.

One resource is: USA Carry 

Another: HandGunLaw

Another for my state of Nevada is here: NV Concealed Carry

I would also add that you should contact your lawyer just to double check and make sure you understand the law thoroughly!   (you can never be to careful)


----------



## arnisador (Jul 10, 2013)

Updated for Illinois? Actually, when does that go into effect?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 10, 2013)

Here is one update though I always believe in checking a couple of sources:

http://www.handgunlaw.us/states/illinois.pdf

Looks like they have to issue the first permit by April 5, 2014


----------



## Kurai (Jul 11, 2013)

I absolutely agree about knowing the laws very well if you are licensed for concealed carry.  As well as knowing what states are reciprocal and their laws, and proper transport for states you travel to that are not reciprocal.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 11, 2013)

It is also important to check with several sources as well as a lawyer.  I cannot stress the several sources and a lawyer thing enough!

I will show you an example of why you should check several sources:

*Nevada Knife Law example:*

Knife-Expert website Nevada:
http://knife-expert.com/nv.txt

HandGunLaw website: Nevada
http://www.handgunlaw.us/documents/USKnife2.pdf

Nevada Concealed Carry Knives website:
http://www.nvconcealedcarry.com/knives.html#.Ud8qgYzTnIV

The first website is pretty short.  The second shows some more information and you can see blade length, etc.  Finally the last website is more in depth.  This last one jives with how a lawyer explained it to me.  Asking an LEO is also a good idea and can be used in conjunction with multiple sources and most importantly checking with a lawyer on the subject.  Gun laws can also be just as confusing and one website might make a mistake so you need to check the information you received in training regarding your states laws.  Available websites. (several of them)  Plus a lawyer versed in this area of the law!  Be informed and be smart!!!


----------



## rlobrecht (Jul 12, 2013)

Good advice. So is having a lawyer who knows who you are if you actually carry a concealed handgun. 

In Texas, almost all of the refresher course is on the law. The initial course is longer. And I don't remember what else they cover. 

Rick


----------

